# Knit Groups between Naples FL and Ft Myers FL



## BonitaBuckeye (Apr 5, 2014)

Good Morning to all! I would love to find a knit group in the SW Florida area anywhere between Naples and Ft. Myers FL. I live in Bonita Springs FL. and would love to join a group.


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

There is a great knit shop on 41 (Tamiami Trail) in Naples called Knitting with Nancy. On Wed morning from 9-11 they have a social knitting group.


----------



## memere0211 (Nov 1, 2013)

wish i was closer! i'm in the tampa area . . . couldn't help but notice brutus! GO BUCKS!!!


----------



## Cinwilso (Aug 4, 2013)

We have a home in Bonita also. Unfortunately we don't get down there very often. If you belong to Ravelry look under groups and narrow your search to Bonita Springs.


----------



## BonitaBuckeye (Apr 5, 2014)

Hello! GO BUCKS!! We have a large Buckeye club .... Naples Buckeyes!


----------



## BonitaBuckeye (Apr 5, 2014)

Thank you, never thought to check there!


----------



## memere0211 (Nov 1, 2013)

BonitaBuckeye said:


> Hello! GO BUCKS!! We have a large Buckeye club .... Naples Buckeyes!


give your group my regards from a fellow buckeye!!


----------



## NatalieK26 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

